
An Attempt to Classify GitHub Issues as 'Critical' [pdf] - audace
http://williamrfry.com/public/statistics_paper.pdf
======
audace
Interested in everyone's thoughts in improving the model. This is just a first
swing as part of a final project - will be digging deeper this summer. Need to
drive down the misclassification error.

